# Isb German Comp: Closes 5pm 11 July



## crozdog (22/5/08)

The Inner Sydney Brewers (ISB) Home Brewed Beer Competition

Theme: German beers. 

Classes limited to:
German Pilsner
Dsseldorf Altbier
Dark lagers 
Weizens

Open to kit, extract, partial mash and full mash brews.

Closing Date: 5pm Friday 11th July 2008
Judging: 9am Saturday 26th July 2008
Venue: Canterbury Scout hall Cheviot St Ashbury
Head Steward: Philip Crossley 0416 233 921
Judges & Stewards: Members of the ISB and guests. (Please contact me if you are interested in assisting with judging or stewarding. This will be a BJCP registered comp.)

Prizes will be awarded for:

Best of Show
1st, 2nd & 3rd place in each class

Entries will be accepted at:

Daves Home Brew North Sydney (https://daveshomebrew.com.au/) 
ESB Peakhurst (http://www.esbeer.com.au/)
The Brew Shop Peakhurst

Kindly supported by:

Daves Home Brew 
Homebrewworld.com

Full details are in the attachment including entry conditions, style guidelines and an entry form.
View attachment ISB_german_comp_final.pdf


This is the 1st of several comps the ISB is looking to hold, so please spread the word and get brewing.


----------



## mikem108 (22/5/08)

Put me down for judging Phil, give me a chance to wear my BJCP judges pin  

Hope my Alt will be made this weekend and ready in time. :beerbang:


----------



## Linz (22/5/08)

I'll see what the roster Gods have planned for me..

If Im free, we'll be happy to help out Judging or stewarding..


----------



## leeboy (22/5/08)

Do you have to be a ISB brewer to enter? or are outsiders welcome to enter?


----------



## Franko (22/5/08)

Im happy just drinking beer :lol: 

let me know croz if you need any artwork logo's etc happy to help

Franko


----------



## floppinab (22/5/08)

leeboy said:


> Do you have to be a ISB brewer to enter? or are outsiders welcome to enter?



Entry open to all and sundry leeboy, just get your entry to those drop off points by the due date


----------



## Linz (22/5/08)

Linz said:


> I'll see what the roster Gods have planned for me..
> 
> If Im free, we'll be happy to help out Judging or stewarding..




Just checked...and Im(so far!!) rostered off. Just give me a nudge closer to the date to remind me

Might put my Xmas case beer in dunkelweizen


----------



## barls (22/5/08)

put me down as a helper croz. ill have to check with swmbo but i should be good


----------



## Korev (22/5/08)

Weizen ist sehr gut - put me down for any Ale judging that you need

Cheers
Peter


----------



## redbeard (23/5/08)

Im expecting a burnt red altbier from you Franko 


unless you want to do a show n shine


----------



## Barramundi (23/5/08)

great to see ISB taking another step forward in the world of homebrew groups .. are interstate ex 'members' eligible to enter ??


----------



## Stuster (23/5/08)

Barramundi said:


> great to see ISB taking another step forward in the world of homebrew groups .. are interstate ex 'members' eligible to enter ??



barra, definitely. Open to all and would be great to have an entry from you.

And just to spruik the comp a bit, there are going to be some good prizes for this comp. Brewing books from Dave at North Sydney and gift certificates from homebrewworld for first place and other prizes for second and third. And feedback on your beer for all. Everyone's a winner. Roll up, roll up..........


----------



## crozdog (23/5/08)

Franko said:


> Im happy just drinking beer :lol:
> 
> let me know croz if you need any artwork logo's etc happy to help
> 
> Franko


Franko - still waiting on the "lil brewer" design :lol: - seriously, we're pretty right at this point (see the blurb  ), but if you want to help steward on the day that'd be great.

Croz


----------



## crozdog (28/5/08)

The comp has now been registered with the BJCP :beer: 

BJCP LINK


----------



## leeboy (3/6/08)

If one were to want to post their entry what would be best address be.


----------



## Stuster (3/6/08)

leeboy said:


> If one were to want to post their entry what would be best address be.



Crozdog's. The address is in the pdf that he posted at the top of the thread, down on the second page.

What are you thinking of entering if it's not a secret?


----------



## leeboy (3/6/08)

Probably
1) german pilsner
2) munich dunkel
3) hefeweizen


----------



## Stuster (3/6/08)

Great.


----------



## Stuster (4/7/08)

Ok, so just to bump this one along. 

It's only a week till the competition closes. It's covers most German styles (but not Berliner Weiss, sorry Les  ). Entries close next Friday. Info on drop off points etc is all in the first post. 

There'll be a number of good judges so you can get helpful feedback and there are good prizes for all the categories. But you got to be in it to win it. :super:


----------



## goatherder (4/7/08)

Good work Stuster. I'd completely missed this thread and I've got a Dunkel in the fridge. I'll send it on Monday.


----------



## mikem108 (4/7/08)

If I courier my entries to the address on the entry will there be anyone to accept them during the day?


----------



## Stuster (4/7/08)

mikem108 said:


> If I courier my entries to the address on the entry will there be anyone to accept them during the day?



Well, if you bring them along on Saturday I promise not to drink them on the way home.



_* Uncrosses fingers. *_ :icon_cheers:


----------



## Stuster (4/7/08)

goatherder said:


> Good work Stuster. I'd completely missed this thread and I've got a Dunkel in the fridge. I'll send it on Monday.



Great. It's partially me and mainly crozdog.

Mike, I'll let croz answer that one so everyone knows but I'm sure I can help you out with your entries.


----------



## redbeard (9/7/08)

bump


----------



## crozdog (10/7/08)

Starting to get a few entries in, but we need a few more. Come on guys surely you have something nice to enter


----------



## mikem108 (10/7/08)

Stu has my entries


----------



## Stuster (11/7/08)

Last bump. Entries close today.


----------



## mikem108 (11/7/08)

Did you mention there are prizes B)


----------



## Stuster (11/7/08)

mikem108 said:


> Did you mention there are prizes B)



Yep. Lots and lots of prizes. :super:


----------



## Barramundi (11/7/08)

would have liked to get an entry in to this one guys , but time was not on my side as far as getting a brew on ...

next time perhaps .. best of luck with it phil, stu ,and the boys !!


----------



## Barry (11/7/08)

ESB/The Brew Shop have some entries.


----------



## mikem108 (11/7/08)

One or two from you perhaps Barry?


----------



## Barry (12/7/08)

Only one from me, a bit early in the lager season for me.


----------



## crozdog (22/7/08)

Guys,

due to the number of entries received, I suggest we hold the judging at my place on Saturday instead of at the Scout hall. I also propose we start later so that we can kick on in the afternoon.

So how does 11am start sound?

Philip


----------



## redbeard (22/7/08)

I think I can make 11 .... B)


----------



## barls (22/7/08)

ill be there a bit after that as ive got to take the dog for a wash so most likely closer to 12 for me.


----------



## mikem108 (23/7/08)

About 11.30-12.00 for me to due to public transport


----------



## Barry (23/7/08)

Good day
If you have enough judges I will bail out, things I need to do. If really needed I can make it for a couple of hours.


----------



## Stuster (23/7/08)

Barry said:


> Good day
> If you have enough judges I will bail out, things I need to do. If really needed I can make it for a couple of hours.



I think we'll have enough judges, Barry. Definitely no excuses for the state comp though.


----------



## Barry (23/7/08)

Good Day
I will certainly be at the state. Will try to see who else will volunteer at this weeks monthly "meeting". Unfortunately a couple with judging experience will be away at the time.


----------



## redbeard (23/7/08)

Mike, get the 9:45am 372 to Railway Square, then the 10:24am 480 to croydon (strathfield). Get off on Liverpool Rd just past the School/Hospital? after Ashfield & walk downhill to Croz's. I understand that 9:45 is quite early, hence the 10:00 or 10:15 might be easier


----------



## crozdog (24/7/08)

redbeard said:


> Mike, get the 9:45am 372 to Railway Square, then the 10:24am 480 to croydon (strathfield). Get off on Liverpool Rd just past the School/Hospital? after Ashfield & walk downhill to Croz's. I understand that 9:45 is quite early, hence the 10:00 or 10:15 might be easier



Alternatively, get a train to Ashfield from Strathfield (subject to trackwork). Catch the 464, 465 or 466 bus from the station (Brown St) to Georges River Rd near Brighton Ave. Walk across the road & down the lane to my place.


----------



## crozdog (24/7/08)

Sorry i didn't get back to you earlier Barry, been really busy with work

We now have a 12 oclock kickoff due to dogs & trains :lol: . 

Judges
Mike
Craig
Stuart
Gavin
Trevor
Luke

Stewards
Dion
Cliff

If any non ISB'ers want to bring a brew over to share in the afternoon (post the judging), PM me for the details.


----------



## mikem108 (25/7/08)

With sydney busses website help I've got the transport sorted, thanks for the advice guys, see you there


----------

